# iPhone 4 Avialability etisalat



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been trying to get iPhone 4 from etisalat ,but in all the places it is out of stock.
Does anyone have an idea from where we can get one or when will it be available?

It is the same with du too.


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

*Iphone 4 Vs Samsung Galaxy s II*

Samsung Galaxy S II seems to be an iPhone 4 killer. But still wondering if we can find iPhone 4 provided by etisalat or du somewhere in Dubai....


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

raje3v.kumar said:


> Samsung Galaxy S II seems to be an iPhone 4 killer. But still wondering if we can find iPhone 4 provided by etisalat or du somewhere in Dubai....



Harmon store in dubai mall, u could prebook/prepay and get one in a week.


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

I will try in this particular store.
Are you sure it would be the one provided by du or etisalat?

I had booked one in etisalat but it's been more than two weeks and they still do not have the stock.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

raje3v.kumar said:


> I will try in this particular store.
> Are you sure it would be the one provided by du or etisalat?
> 
> I had booked one in etisalat but it's been more than two weeks and they still do not have the stock.


Etisalat. its the 2399 + 99 plan they have.... you still need to get post paid micro sim from etisalat....u pre-pay and they call u a week later.


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Mate they promised me a new 4. 5 months ago as I spend a lot a lot and I signed up for myplan no probs they said!

Then when it was available they had changed no longer do that sorry after all this time.

I am a so called prestige customer at a spend of 5 thou plus a month so good luck with them! If there was an option to change and take your number I would go anywhere but there but not an option.

This is the reality.

But they are available if you want to pay now.

Cheers


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

@woodlands 

Etisalat is offering two plans 
2049 + 99 for 16 GB
2399 + 99 for 32 GB

If i purchase from the store you mentioned will i just be getting the handset in a week which would cost me 2399 for 32 GB and when i receive it i have to go to etisalat to get the sim and pay them 99 every month after that?


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

@Kiwi Johno 

I have heard of many customers being disappointed with etisalat for the same and also about poor customer service.

I am trying to get one from the 1st week of Jan and still no luck.

Admire your patience i started losing mine in a month.

When i did the booking i asked them whether *i can pay now *but they told me to just register and they will inform me when it would be available.

Till date they do not have one in stock!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiwi Johno said:


> Mate they promised me a new 4. 5 months ago as I spend a lot a lot and I signed up for myplan no probs they said!
> 
> Then when it was available they had changed no longer do that sorry after all this time.
> 
> ...


This is called Number Portability and may finally be round the corner (although they have been saying this for about 5 years).

Etisalat and Du to offer number portability by March end | t-break: Tech @ Its Fastest


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

basically u need a microsim on postpaid plan to be able to get the handset from the harman store....funny thing is that etisalat's own stores don't have the iphone but the affiliated stores do.
Steps to undertake
1- Go to harman store, pay advance and reserve one
2- Go to etisalat and ask for a micro sim on post paid plan. tell them you willget the iphone from another store but need a postpaid. DO NOT CHOOSE MYPLAN...its different.
3- Go to harman store with an activated post paid microsim, get your iphone, activate your itunes and you are in business...
4- twice the capacity for few hundred dirhams more makes sense ...i would recommend 32 gb


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Possible tangent option... I did this. 

If you travel or have friends who travel to Far East, pick one up in Singapore (buy on-line for ~US$770, not at Changi airport for ~US$1000). Singapore is 2nd cheapest globally after Hong-Kong. 

When have it, go to iStyle store for them to cut your existing SIM down to micro-SIM for free in 30 secs.

The phone will be unlocked with Face Time.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

ccr said:


> Possible tangent option... I did this.
> 
> If you travel or have friends who travel to Far East, pick one up in Singapore (buy on-line for ~US$770, not at Changi airport for ~US$1000). Singapore is 2nd cheapest globally after Hong-Kong.
> 
> ...


thanks ccr ....very good information...........


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

Now another important thing. Can this phone be used in any other country at the end of the contract period. And i hope nothing other than face time will be blocked?

Also the next iPhone will be launching soon...will we be able to upgrade the phone after the contract period?


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

*Thanks*



woodlands said:


> basically u need a microsim on postpaid plan to be able to get the handset from the harman store....funny thing is that etisalat's own stores don't have the iphone but the affiliated stores do.
> Steps to undertake
> 1- Go to harman store, pay advance and reserve one
> 2- Go to etisalat and ask for a micro sim on post paid plan. tell them you willget the iphone from another store but need a postpaid. DO NOT CHOOSE MYPLAN...its different.
> ...


Thanks.....
Did as you adviced.
Booked my iphone 4 yesterday and got a sim card from etisalat.
Will update once i recieve the phone. They said it may take 15 days, but am sure will get it asap!!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,

If I buy an unlocked iphone 4 in England and a friend brings it out for me, do I just need to get a post paid microsim from Etisalat? Can it be that simple?!

Thanks


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If I buy an unlocked iphone 4 in England and a friend brings it out for me, do I just need to get a post paid microsim from Etisalat? Can it be that simple?!
> 
> Thanks


Ya you can get the sim card from etisalat.


----------



## M-Dubai (Mar 23, 2011)

How much more is it for a new Iphone 4 vs a the newest BB with Etisalat???


----------



## M-Dubai (Mar 23, 2011)

Also, if you have a jailbroken Iphone, how easy is it to get a simple data package, Sim card only, with no need of phone purchase???


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

M-Dubai said:


> Also, if you have a jailbroken Iphone, how easy is it to get a simple data package, Sim card only, with no need of phone purchase???


Pre-paid SIM is very simple, we did that for my wife's iPhone. A 10-min process of getting the form filled, and choosing a number.


----------

